# Supper Hipster Palooza



## iBats

Friends were over, they were inspired to be super ironic the essence of a hipster if you follow modern trends. 

anyway here are some of the results.























Let me know what you think, improvisations, composition etc..


----------



## reznap

All you guys need is a couple of HOLGA's to hang around your necks.


----------



## er111a

how did you get those colors!!?


----------



## reznap

er111a said:


> how did you get those colors!!?



Hipsters make photoshop actions that adjust RGB curves.  They're available all over the place online.


----------



## iBats

I actually did these colors my self or at least 1 and 5 the other 2 were done with a preset in Lightroom, which i then tweaked a bit.

Anyway composition wise how are these shots?


----------



## ababysean

Can I ask how you get the darker corners?
I've seen this in many photos, but can not figure it out.


----------



## iBats

This is simple vignetting, easily done in photoshop or lightroom


----------



## ababysean

im too poor right now for photoshop!  but I have gimp so I am sure I can figure it out


----------



## reznap

ababysean said:


> im too poor right now for photoshop!  but I have gimp so I am sure I can figure it out



I can help!

gimp vignette


----------



## er111a

yes in gimp it can be done I had gimp for 2 years if you need any help message me


----------



## ababysean

wow that freaked me out!  haha


----------



## er111a

haha I am going to have to try to make some of these


----------



## Geaux

er111a said:


> haha I am going to have to try to make some of these


----------



## Derrel

"You have caused confusion and delay".


----------



## iBats

hahahaha, well good to hear, so besides this confusion how bout composition?
;-)


----------



## shmne

The composition isn't all that bad. The first one is a nice trendy shot, and so is the second one. However, three and four are just lacking to me. Number three appears to be slightly slanted and number four probably would have been better if you had shot it landscape instead. I just don't like how closed in I feel. It does work though because the subject is looking stage right while the blurred out person is looking stage left, so I don't think you have to worry about viewers being led off the photo. 

Overall #2 is the strongest, both with the colors as well as composition. Next time, a pretty standard hipster shot would be to shoot through something. Find some bushes, maybe a broken fence, anything like that would work.


----------



## iBats

shmne said:


> The composition isn't all that bad. The first one is a nice trendy shot, and so is the second one. However, three and four are just lacking to me. Number three appears to be slightly slanted and number four probably would have been better if you had shot it landscape instead. I just don't like how closed in I feel. It does work though because the subject is looking stage right while the blurred out person is looking stage left, so I don't think you have to worry about viewers being led off the photo.
> 
> Overall #2 is the strongest, both with the colors as well as composition. Next time, a pretty standard hipster shot would be to shoot through something. Find some bushes, maybe a broken fence, anything like that would work.



I'll keep all of this in mind next time, yeah I was i bit worried that the composition in 3 lacked a bit so thanks for the heads up


----------

